# 130lb land based game rod



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

finally got all the parts in and was able to start on this build. took about a week to complete. 

Overall length is 7'9"
5'11" glass blank
ALPS UB6 butt custom colored red hoods.
ALPS Ball Bearing roller tip
Fugi BHBNG (SiN) guides. 25,20,16,12,12,12,12 +tip 

just had some fun and can't wait to land something on it. I was hoping to use it this weekend but wasn't able to glue the ferrule until last night and it takes 24 hours to set up. maybe when I get back from my business trip the water won't be too hot and I can hook up to something. I sent Matt (aka Neverfishing) the same blank but in white and he built one as well... only he marbled his and has all rollers. 

















three stripes up!




at 7'9" its a tad taller than I am.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

Good looking build!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice looking rod. Why do you call it 'Land Based'?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

panhandleslim said:


> Nice looking rod. Why do you call it 'Land Based'?


its designed for land based fishing. over here its considered "land based Game fishing" for Marlin, Sails, Mahi, tuna and sharks are at the end of the list when it comes to targeted species. It's tall enough to get line above grass, rocks and shore breaks in a moderate length rod holder, soft enough tip to detect bites, weeds, and also give enough flex not to kill my thighs too much while in a harness. 

I like 6ft rods for heavy stand up fishing in boats and don't care for chair rods but I would have cut it down 8-10" from the tip for a chair. 

I have two IGFA 80lb trolling rods and don't care for them from shore. tips are too stiff. these rods are a lot more comfortable to fish even at longer lengths.


----------



## DANTheJDMan (Feb 5, 2015)

Nice work and nice rod. 

I like the Marine Sgt stripes............................

What do you have in a rod like that if you would like to say?

You don't have to let your wife know...............

I have two 900Hs and need to find a couple of rods for land based fishing. 

Tolling rods are too stiff?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

DANTheJDMan said:


> Nice work and nice rod.
> 
> I like the Marine Sgt stripes............................
> 
> ...


the butt was the most expensive part, after custom anodization it was $175. besides that, id say I have about $100 for blank, guides and thread, $40 for the tip plus time and however much finish I used. so $315 - $345

I'm able to get components at wholesale price now, so that will go down drastically. 

I'll take some pics of my 80lb trolling rods bent vs this one. this rod can handle more drag but there is more flex in the tip so the lever really isn't as long.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

well this is embarrassing. I figured since I hot-rodded my 12/0 and it puts out over 50lb of drag i'd just throw it on and stress out the rod and see if I could break it... well, I broke the 12/0. :lol: I was pulling drag starting around 25lbs, slowly increasing it, listening for creaks and cracks (there weren't any). locked it down, leaned back and the reel foot bent....
so there ya go, this isn't a 12/0 rod. :lol: i'm going to buy a replacement foot and build an 80lb rod for the 12/0
just before the mishap. 

bent foot


----------



## LBGman (Nov 23, 2018)

Hi,


I just noticed your thread re the above from 03.29.2015, great rod build.
Could you please inform me where you obtained the handle grip
above the reel seat.


Thanks.


Derek
Germany.


----------

